# Front end grille thingy...



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

No, this is not my ride, but i am doing something similar when i have the time... 









ksentra's 2000 Sentra Fe

the grill is photoshopped black here, we were waiting for a better mesh when we took this... too bad the car is gone now.

the Asian Market lights are cool the way they are, but we did the magic thing with the spray can thing around the edges of the reflector (cuts off about 50% of reflector surface, but you can make the brightness back with aftermarket bulbs...) and voila!

sorta skyline-ish... eh? specially with the bumper... i WISH!

err... i'm just bored waiting for my car to come out of the shop...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

cool


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

how did you do that with the headlights again? and im guessing thats not a B14, since the headlights have 2 sets of reflectors in them. almost looks like skyline lights molded in


----------



## Exalta (Jan 21, 2003)

go4broke,that is a b14.The sentra FE is what the nissan exalta is based on.You can see in my member rides thread that it is a b14,late model though.We have 2 Sentra bodies in the Phil. one looks like what all you guys have and this late model.This is also the body on which the Sentra GTS is based on


----------



## Shift1.6 (Jul 22, 2003)

Thats y i like the sentras in the PI. Its something different.


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

I wonder if these bumpers will be as hip as GTS when they hit the surplus stores... a lot of people asking for GTS bumpers on the boards... unfortunately, you need the hood to make this one shine...


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i kinda like that body style better than the one we have here in the states. i got a new idea for a front grille the other day though. take a regular B14 front grille, gut it to the frame, then fiberglass in a middle piece, so that its like 2 parts, like the BMW front grilles. i think it would work, and prolly would look pretty cool, plus its something completely new and different


----------



## go4broke44 (Jan 14, 2003)

i wonder if those headlights would fit on a regular B14, from the states??


----------



## niky (Jul 20, 2002)

might be possible.... they are slightly taller, though... and the grille dimensions would be different... sorry, the front end - hood, grille, lights and bumper, work as a unit... they're sweet, though, and miles better than the old ones. 

(over)price at nissan for brand new parts is something like:

P5000 for the hood (primer only) *around $92*

P5000 for the bumper (primer only) *around $92*

P2500 per light *around $46*

P2500 for the grille *around $46*

P2500 OEM foglights *around $46*

that's OEM and brand new, though, and not entirely accurate... hood might be more... don't know about secondhand supply, but everything but oem lights are on even the cheapest sentra from those years... so they aren't too rare.


----------

